# How does it all work!



## Jude (Sep 13, 2007)

Hello,

I just got back from a quick visit to Portugal (first time) and have decided to see if I can teach English there. I am a bit unsure of how to get a work permit - or indeed exactly what I would need to work there. I am an Australian journalist with no EU papers and am doing a CELTA course before I come. Any tips on how to make the transition easily would be really appreciated. thank you


----------



## Penguins_Pet_Pumpkin (Jul 16, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, Jude. I'm sure someone will be able to advise.


----------



## cjbl (May 16, 2009)

Hi, Jude, could you give me any informations about Australia? I am trying to imigrante to there, so you as a native maybe are able to help me. Could you? Thanx.


----------

